# HP Motherboard searching :(

## zbrozlo

Hi !

   I am asking You all for help or just clue. I need to find user`s guide for my motherboard. It is made by HP ( two or three logos printed in 2 places ) and a label : Blac Dog. It is dual processor motherboard ( PIII ), has adaptec SCSI controller, Intel chipset ( I am not quiet sure which exactly is it - i`m writing it far away from home  :Wink:  ), one AGP slot, 4 ( ? ) PCI slots and one ISA. HP home page is so, so far away from being easy-to-find, that i`ve lost my hope of finding anything useful. Do anybody know any place, that I could find User`s Guide by browsing motherboards, sorted by producer or something like that ? 

PS. I`ve searched HP homepage, searching for this motherboard even with Chipset specified, and result was always the same  :Sad:  i should rather write - with no effect

----------

## widan

Does it look like this board ? It's an "HP D7140-69000 Netserver E60 Motherboard" (mentionned in this thread on HP forums). It's unlikely you will find a specific manual for the board (you will maybe find the manual for the server it comes from though, which may provide enough information).

----------

## zbrozlo

Thanks a lot ! It`s the board i was looking for, thanks!

----------

## zbrozlo

Oh, there is another problem  :Neutral:  It should be obvious, but it is not .. on my previous motherboards I had vertical pins, where I could connect power button,led and so one.. On this board ... I don`t know where such pins are.. I`ve found 6 pins, but horizontal.. 

++++++

| | x | | |

where `x` means, that there is no pin in there 

my power button has vertical pin connector.. it wouldn`t be problem to connect it anyway.. but is it really THAT set of pins ?  :Neutral: 

Is there anybody who has the same motherboard ?

----------

## widan

Look at the last post of the HP forum thread I linked to, there is a pinout of the status connector (except they mention a 7-pin connector, rather than 6-pin - probably the white connector near the battery).

----------

## zbrozlo

Ok thanks once more. I`ve found it by myself ( it is a miracle, that it works ).  You were very useful however. Thanks.

----------

